# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  Mass Mailer?

## juntariman

May i know what is this site?  :"http://": bit.ly/ckEILn

It appeared on my blog and i am sending mails to various contacts that i did not initiate. I also received notice of email error sending notification including my own email add.

I am suspecting my laptop is infected with an unwanted program that now automatically send mails and post articles on my blog.

Thanks...

----------

